# [SOLVED] HELP!! AMD Graphics - Error Code 43



## thaychuamegai (Dec 15, 2012)

My Laptop: Dell inspiron n4110 core i5 2410M
Video Card : amd radeon 6600m and 6700m series
OS: Windows 8 x32bit

Recently, my laptop starting to have issues with the graphics card. This may not be relevant, but it started around when I installed Windows 8 on my laptop (legit copy). 

In my Device Manger, on Display Adapters, there are two video cards. 

1. Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000 (Working fine, probably the on-board one, I think) 

2. AMD Radeon 6600M and 6700M Series (Not Working, gives error : Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)) 

I have tried to roll-back the driver, and update it via Device Manger, search online. I tried installing new drivers and the CCC from AMD website, but it always give me an error on it was unable to detect the graphics card. 

Does anyone know what's wrong ? And the steps that I can take to fix it ? 

Thanks.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: HELP!! AMD Graphics - Error Code 43*

I would suggest completely removing the AMD driver and then try installing the driver from the Dell Support site.

Perform the following steps:
-Download Trexxy Driver Fusion from Driver Fusion - The Complete Driver Solution and install it. Don't run the program yet
- First, Uninstall the AMD driver/software from Control Panel > Uninstall a program and restart
-Now run Driver Fusion, select *AMD Display only* and then select Delete
-After complete restart the PC then install the graphics driver from the Dell Support site


----------



## thaychuamegai (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: HELP!! AMD Graphics - Error Code 43*

sr....i'm using dell n4110 inspiron...not acer ^^.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: HELP!! AMD Graphics - Error Code 43*

Sorry, I didn't see where you had edited and changed the model number.

I fixed the links. Just get the driver from the Dell Website.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: HELP!! AMD Graphics - Error Code 43*

Have you tried clearing the CMOS?
Are there any USB devices connected?
Look in Device manager for any exclamation marks in the USB section.


----------



## thaychuamegai (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: HELP!! AMD Graphics - Error Code 43*

...sr..i think dell not supported driver amd radeon 6600m and 6700m series
dell support AMD Radeon HD HD7650 (WhistlerLP); AMD Radeon HD7450 (SeymourXT)


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: HELP!! AMD Graphics - Error Code 43*

What do you have listed in Device Manager under Display Adapters?


----------



## thaychuamegai (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: HELP!! AMD Graphics - Error Code 43*

my laptop using Video Card : amd radeon 6600m and 6700m series but dell support AMD Radeon HD HD7650 (WhistlerLP); AMD Radeon HD7450 (SeymourXT) not supported amd radeon 6600m and 6700m series


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: HELP!! AMD Graphics - Error Code 43*

There seems to be quite a few people having this problem after upgrading to 

Windows 8 with that graphics model.

It appears that Dell does not provide the driver yet.

Did you run the Upgrade Assistant before installing Windows 8


----------



## thaychuamegai (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: HELP!! AMD Graphics - Error Code 43*

Upgrade Assistant before installing Windows 8 ???? 

...you can guide me in detail not


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: HELP!! AMD Graphics - Error Code 43*

I linked it in the post above. Normally you would run the assistant before

performing the upgrade to check for any issue or incompatibilities.


----------



## thaychuamegai (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: HELP!! AMD Graphics - Error Code 43*

ok..I have followed your instructions,I deleted the old AMD and run AMD Radeon HD7450 (SeymourXT) ..... ^^..I was able to fix my video card. Everything works fine.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Glad you got it resolved and Thanks for the update


----------

